# New puppy not sure on if color is fawn?



## mybug (Apr 19, 2011)

We just talked to a breeder today and reserved our new little boy! Hes only 1 week old just born April 11 :hello1: This is what I know of parents colors and Im pretty sure this little boy is fawn but I dont know much other than he is adorable LOL

Ok he will be the puppy on the very far right the lighest of all three boys. His mom was a chocolate and his dad is brindle. His mom weighs 4 lbs and his dad is 4lbs. I fell in love with all three puppies but my husband really fell in love with this little guy that we plan to get as soon as he is ready

Hoping I posted this photo the proper way!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

He looks like a fawn sable to me - a lot of them lose the sabling (the darker hairs) as they get older. Hes adorable!


----------



## mybug (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks!! Im excited and cant wait to get to meet him, its been to long since we have had a baby in the house LOL


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

He is a blue fawn, at least on my screen, there is deffo blue pigment there!


----------



## mybug (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh cool Ive not heard of a blue fawn. Would anyone have a picture of one as an adult? Im supposed to get updated pictures as the weeks go on from his breeder so we can watch him as he grows! =D


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I would say he is blue fawn sable or chocolate fawn sable but without knowing what color his nose is I can't say for sure. It looks like he hasn't developed a lot of pigment on his nose yet and that tends to happen as they get older.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

He looks just like a blue fawn!! Misty is NOT an adult by any means, but she's my newest pup. She's 17 weeks old (4 months.) Her "blueing" seems to be getting darker with age. She has SUPER light eyes.








This shows her back better:


----------



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

ah i love all 3 of those colors! i could adopt them all!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i love him my goodness your so luckey i wish i could get another chih just cant right now but soon i hope


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

My Peach is a blue fawn. She is a light taupe in color with some cream/white in her. Definitely more taupe than tan. And light nose and lips and eyes are blueish, greenish grey.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Billy is a year old blue fawn.


----------



## mybug (Apr 19, 2011)

great pictures everyone!! Ty so much for sharing them, they are all gorgeous!!!! I cant wait for the breeder to send us updated pictures so I can share them with everyone! We send the deposite to her tomorrow :hello1: so he will be officially held for us but as it stands she said he is ours. Ive never done this before as our current chihuahua we were able to meet him and bring him home the same day. She said shes been raising chi's for over 18 years now!


----------

